# Football ran over again



## Combat Medic

Well it seems that my recording of The Unit got ruined by football's inability to run on schedule.

It really seems like these people want us to download the shows.


----------



## ForrestB

I make it a habit to add an hour of recording time to any show after a sports game.


----------



## bengalfreak

Combat Medic said:


> Well it seems that my recording of The Unit got ruined by football's inability to run on schedule.
> 
> It really seems like these people want us to download the shows.


Football's inability to run on schedule? Exactly how would you suggest they do that?


----------



## lambertman

Combat Medic said:


> Well it seems that my recording of The Unit got ruined by football's inability to run on schedule.
> 
> It really seems like these people want us to download the shows.


Your inability to expect that something that happens every other week during the football season might possibly happen again is astounding.


----------



## slydog75

Well in all fairness if they really wanted to go they could fix this by adding a flexible half hour of sports news/post game wrap-up after the game. If there's not a half hour left they just do as much time as they have. VERY few games run more than 3.5.


----------



## drewcipher

Ok, I keep seeing this happening, but don't get it. The only game that would still be on is on a different channel. Is this a priority issue? or does something different happen in Texas, than Colorado?


----------



## tward_biteme1

slydog75 said:


> Well in all fairness if they really wanted to go they could fix this by adding a flexible half hour of sports news/post game wrap-up after the game. If there's not a half hour left they just do as much time as they have. VERY few games run more than 3.5.


You mean like Fox does now with "THE O.T."...... CBS is just stupid about it...


----------



## Grey Griffin

> Ok, I keep seeing this happening, but don't get it. The only game that would still be on is on a different channel. Is this a priority issue? or does something different happen in Texas, than Colorado?


Texas and Colorado are in different time zones. I think the Eastern and Central zones are on one schedule and Mountain and Pacific zones on a later one.


----------



## cowboys2002

With multiple channels due the the upcoming digital transition, why not

1. Regular Programming in SD
2. Sports Programming in HD
3. Regular programming in SD

During the Hurricane (Ike), I keep asking myself "sure, coverage IS important, but if you can send out a signal and I have power, must I see coverage 24/7 on the main and sub channels?

For the record, this complaint isn't really new, and I suspect the longtime TCF faithful have learned to pad by now.....


----------



## catcard

I have Amazing Race padded for an extra hour - I get a portion of 60 Minutes but that's ok since occasionally when I ffwd thru it I see a segment that I end up watching.


----------



## phox_mulder

drewcipher said:


> Ok, I keep seeing this happening, but don't get it. The only game that would still be on is on a different channel. Is this a priority issue? or does something different happen in Texas, than Colorado?


Mountain Time Zones have the ability to collapse their 5pm News so prime time starts on time.

Or, if they don't have a 5pm news, they can schedule a JIP'able (Join In Progress) show at 5pm so 60 Minutes starts on time at 6pm.

Eastern and Central Time Zones go right from Football into 60 Minutes, and are fed live by the network.
Mountain Time Zones delay the East Coast feed an hour normally.

Pacific Time Zone has their own feed from the Networks, long after Football has ended.

phox


----------



## Bierboy

bengalfreak said:


> Football's inability to run on schedule? Exactly how would you suggest they do that?


"Football running on schedule"....sounds like an oxymoron to me....



lambertman said:


> Your inability to expect that something that happens every other week during the football season might possibly happen again is astounding.


Couldn't have said it any better....

FWIW, I have both TAR and Unit padded by an hour....never have missed a minute of either.


----------



## jlb

Honestly, IMHO, I think at this point, there should be no such thing as "football ran over". Just assume it will and pad the shows that mean anything to you.

Sure, as much as anyone else, I would love to see CBS pad the air time so we don't have overages, but come on.......You snooze you lose.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

what's the definition of insanity again??

doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result

Combat Medic is clearly insane.


----------



## appleye1

Hate to keep pimping this but it always works really well for me: CBS Eye-lert


----------



## Combat Medic

Well, this is an interesting turn. I start a thread and it rapidly evolves to me being called insane. I'm so glad that the rule against personal attacks works so well.

I will just ask, why is it insane for me to expect CBS to be smart about this when Fox has figured it out?


----------



## Jebberwocky!

Combat Medic said:


> Well, this is an interesting turn. I start a thread and it rapidly evolves to me being called insane. I'm so glad that the rule against personal attacks works so well.
> 
> I will just ask, why is it insane for me to expect CBS to be smart about this when Fox has figured it out?


wow, not much of a sense of humor - or is that a personal attack as well. 

I'm sorry you took my comment in a way that wasn't intended.

to answer your question it's insane to think the're going to change anything - they've been doing it this way for the last oh, 20 or 30 years. I also find it insane that every time a game runs over, you can take it to the bank that someone will post a thread complaining about missing a show. That's just nuts.


----------



## allan

Jebberwocky! said:


> to answer your question it's insane to think the're going to change anything - they've been doing it this way for the last oh, 20 or 30 years. I also find it insane that every time a game runs over, you can take it to the bank that someone will post a thread complaining about missing a show. That's just nuts.


Based on that, it's also nuts to complain about the threads that complain about missing shows. I'm sure people have been posting such threads for 20-30 years.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

allan said:


> Based on that, it's also nuts to complain about the threads that complain about missing shows. I'm sure people have been posting such threads for 20-30 years.


I'm the only normal one here 

the rest of you are all certifiably nuts!

My insane comment was made in total jest - I realize it's hard to determine that reading only the words written but still, that's an old joke line.


----------



## bengalfreak

Combat Medic said:


> Well, this is an interesting turn.


Come on dude, that comment was obviously in jest. Stop being so hard nose.

Ever hear the phrase, 'don't sweat the small stuff'?

and its companion, 'its ALL small stuff'.


----------



## mchief

Fix It


----------



## appleye1

allan said:


> Based on that, it's also nuts to complain about the threads that complain about missing shows. I'm sure people have been posting such threads for 20-30 years.


Yep, I remember posting about this exact same thing on the ARPANET back in '78.


----------



## Combat Medic

Jebberwocky! said:


> I'm the only normal one here
> 
> the rest of you are all certifiably nuts!
> 
> My insane comment was made in total jest - I realize it's hard to determine that reading only the words written but still, that's an old joke line.


You are right, I did take it the wrong way. Let's just kiss and make up.

The problem is that I'm very non-sports so I only vaguely know when they play.


----------



## nmiller855

I think if a sports show is scheduled from 5 until 7 then at 7 they should go to whatever is scheduled to show at 7. There are many of us that don't care anything about sports & shouldn't have to miss 60 minutes or anything else that is scheduled to begin at a certain time except in the case of IMPORTANT breaking news.


----------



## sieglinde

Oh well, crappy ABC had a car race on and they took the World News off completely on Sunday. At least the Football channel shows the Unit eventually that night.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

Combat Medic said:


> You are right, I did take it the wrong way. Let's just kiss and make up.
> 
> The problem is that I'm very non-sports so I only vaguely know when they play.


it's all good


----------



## Sparty99

Combat Medic said:


> Well, this is an interesting turn. I start a thread and it rapidly evolves to me being called insane. I'm so glad that the rule against personal attacks works so well.
> 
> I will just ask, why is it insane for me to expect CBS to be smart about this when Fox has figured it out?


Because Fox doesn't have a show running in its 7:00 time slot that's been in the same slot for 40 years. It's an issue for half the season, the majority of us who watch anything on CBS have figured out to pad their shows. It's not going to change. Period.


nmiller855 said:


> I think if a sports show is scheduled from 5 until 7 then at 7 they should go to whatever is scheduled to show at 7. There are many of us that don't care anything about sports & shouldn't have to miss 60 minutes or anything else that is scheduled to begin at a certain time except in the case of IMPORTANT breaking news.


Ever heard of the Heidi Game? Football fans would flood the network with calls, as opposed to 60 Minutes fans, who, to my knowledge, have yet to call with a complaint.

And finally, I'll give my general answer that I've given every time someone makes this complaint:

IT'S BEEN THIS WAY FOR 40 YEARS!! IT'S NOT GOING TO CHANGE!! LEARN TO DEAL WITH IT!!


----------



## LostCluster

Here's the problem with CBS Sundays.

60 Minutes is installed Sundays at 7pm ET year-round. They've got a loyal audience, most of which doesn't watch football unless it's delaying 60 Minutes.

Meanwhile, the NFL a few years ago moved the "late game" timeslot to 4:15pm ET (with one 4:05pm game to satisify those only getting a late game with some bonus coverage) and said that all games were expected to run 3 hours 15 minutes to make up for instant replay breaks and other slowdowns they've added that put more commerical time in the broadcast.

So, NFL coverage is expected to run until 7:30 ET, and any runover games (nearly all with overtime) can stick around as late as 8pm in some areas.

Fox used to have a problem with a constant failure timeslot of 7:30pm ET on Sunday nights. They'd load up an expensive animated show like Futurama, only to have it air in half of the nation to depressed ratings. The solution now is a postgame show called The OT which starts at the end of the first game on Fox, runs until 8pm ET. As a game ends, the audience joins The OT in progress. If a game runs beyond 8pm, that affiliate goes to a slightly delayed (because few games go much past 8pm) primetime lineup.

CBS, however, schedules a full 4-hour primetime for Sunday, and is willing to delay the network up to 59 minutes 59 seconds before they'll cut anything. No season pass alert on this board will do, because every NFL game has it's own end time and therefore own delay. The CBS.com Eye-lert feature just lets you know your CBS affil is going to show a 4:15 game so it will certainly be running long.

Bottom line: Pad all CBS Sunday shows by an hour.


----------



## Combat Medic

Sparty99 said:


> Because Fox doesn't have a show running in its 7:00 time slot that's been in the same slot for 40 years. It's an issue for half the season, the majority of us who watch anything on CBS have figured out to pad their shows. It's not going to change. Period.
> 
> Ever heard of the Heidi Game? Football fans would flood the network with calls, as opposed to 60 Minutes fans, who, to my knowledge, have yet to call with a complaint.
> 
> And finally, I'll give my general answer that I've given every time someone makes this complaint:
> 
> IT'S BEEN THIS WAY FOR 40 YEARS!! IT'S NOT GOING TO CHANGE!! LEARN TO DEAL WITH IT!!


So, for 40 years they have been running over and you think that it is perfectly reasonable that they don't just schedule it to have an hour of post game that gets cut into by the overtime?


----------



## mattack

bengalfreak said:


> Football's inability to run on schedule? Exactly how would you suggest they do that?


(I admit I basically have no idea what makes the clock stop and start in football.. sometimes it IS running when there aren't people on the field playing..)

That's easy.. Change the game. Make the clock keep running always, except for specific time outs (I know time outs already exist), or extenuating circumstances, like an injury that requires someone to be taken off the field. Somehow require that they 'keep playing' and don't waste time.. (deduct points for not getting back to the line of scrimmage fast enough?)

Heck, baseball is WAY WAY WAY less deterministic than football, but this problem doesn't seem to happen there so often.


----------



## Sparty99

Combat Medic said:


> So, for 40 years they have been running over and you think that it is perfectly reasonable that they don't just schedule it to have an hour of post game that gets cut into by the overtime?


Whether I think it's reasonable and whether it's going to change are two entirely different matters. FWIW, I like what Fox does with their OT program, and I think it would probably make sense if CBS could move 60 Minutes to 8 PM on Sundays. That said, it's not going to change, and yet every single one of the 10 Sundays that this happens (that's right, for all the *****ing, it happens at most 10 times a year) someone starts a thread saying that they're pissed about the schedule because they can't come up with the common sense to pad their show.


----------



## Sparty99

mattack said:


> (I admit I basically have no idea what makes the clock stop and start in football.. sometimes it IS running when there aren't people on the field playing..)
> 
> That's easy.. Change the game. Make the clock keep running always, except for specific time outs (I know time outs already exist), or extenuating circumstances, like an injury that requires someone to be taken off the field. Somehow require that they 'keep playing' and don't waste time.. (deduct points for not getting back to the line of scrimmage fast enough?)
> 
> Heck, baseball is WAY WAY WAY less deterministic than football, but this problem doesn't seem to happen there so often.


So you're saying that the NFL should change the product that generates the most viewed television show of every single year because you can't think to pad your TV shows? Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Combat Medic

Sparty99 said:


> Whether I think it's reasonable and whether it's going to change are two entirely different matters. FWIW, I like what Fox does with their OT program, and I think it would probably make sense if CBS could move 60 Minutes to 8 PM on Sundays. That said, it's not going to change, and yet every single one of the 10 Sundays that this happens (that's right, for all the *****ing, it happens at most 10 times a year) someone starts a thread saying that they're pissed about the schedule because they can't come up with the common sense to pad their show.


I just want to make sure I understand you. Millions of people should pad their recordings since one group refuses to make a change?


----------



## Sparty99

Combat Medic said:


> I just want to make sure I understand you. Millions of people should pad their recordings since one group refuses to make a change?


That's pretty much what it comes down to. And in fairness, it's not "one group". It's the NFL, plus every network that signs a contract with them (at present, that's Fox, CBS, NBC and ABC/ESPN). And by extension it's every other professional sport that has the same requirements with its network partners (MLB, NBA, PGA...to an extent, the NHL). You're not exactly talking "one group".

My basic point is that for all the complaining that gets put forth here, nothing's ever going to change, because the NFL (at the very minimum, I would imagine the other leagues are in the same boat) writes these overrun stipulations into their contracts. Sure you can ***** and moan about it, but if the viewers refuse to pad their recordings, they're only going to be hurting themselves.


----------



## Philly Bill

This thread is fun to read.


----------



## bengalfreak

mattack said:


> (I admit I basically have no idea what makes the clock stop and start in football.. sometimes it IS running when there aren't people on the field playing..)
> 
> That's easy.. Change the game.


Right. They're gonna change the game to appease DVR owners. people that don't want to watch the commercials that pay for the games' telecast. Yeah, that's gonna happen.

Guys, NFL football is the highest rated sports program on television. The NFL also provides the single highest rated television program nearly every single year. The scheduling isn't going to change and it is easily accounted for.


----------



## wtherrell

Hmm. If I pad the show, then I miss another show on another channel because of the padding. Guess it's a classic excuse to buy another Tivo!


----------



## jcoulter

On Sunday the Nascar race ran long so ABC switched the race to espn2 so they could air America's funniest Home Video's. Yep that's right AFHV is more important to ABC than Nascar. It wasn't just any race, just the second to last one. So ABC go ..... yourself.


----------



## Bierboy

jcoulter said:


> On Sunday the Nascar race ran long so ABC switched the race to espn2 so they could air America's funniest Home Video's. Yep that's right AFHV is more important to ABC than Nascar. It wasn't just any race, just the second to last one. So ABC go ..... yourself.


Yeah, there are quite a few wire stories on this in the past 36 hours. It was a real slap-in-the-face to NASCAR, especially since Johnson virtually assured himself of a third straight championship with Sunday night's victory.


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> Heck, baseball is WAY WAY WAY less deterministic than football, but this problem doesn't seem to happen there so often.


It absolutely does happen that baseball games run over their scheduled time slot. It's just that, because of the schedule for the games that air on national TV, people are very seldom setting their DVR for what comes on after baseball coverage. If Fox or CBS had a baseball game scheduled for 4:00 on Sunday afternoon, you can bet there'd be a thread just like this one complaining about the overrun.


----------



## mattack

bengalfreak said:


> Right. They're gonna change the game to appease DVR owners. people that don't want to watch the commercials that pay for the games' telecast. Yeah, that's gonna happen.


Not to appease DVR owners.. to appease *ANYBODY* that wants to watch something scheduled after the game finishes.

heck, to appease the old geezers(*) who watch 60 minutes.

(*) OK, I watch 60 minutes, and have for a loooong time [though usually I watch it on my other recorder at faster-than-realtime]. But the stereotype is that 60+ people watch it.

BTW, I'm the West Coast, so am not affected by the problem.. I simply gave a reasonable way to make the [email protected]$# game fit in a scheduled time slot.


----------



## mattack

But at least on the West Coast, when baseball games happen, it means there's local programming for 'prime time'... So the problem doesn't exist in those cases. (When a local game preempts national programming, at least in my market, MOST of the time it's rescheduled on one of a couple local channels.. Though again, that's another reason why I think that someone who _cares_ if they miss a program thinks that the "set it and forget it" idea of Tivo is a MYTH.. don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Tivo fan and have been for a long time now.. But as a micromanager of my recordings, I check the To Do list often..)


----------



## Sparty99

mattack said:


> Not to appease DVR owners.. to appease *ANYBODY* that wants to watch something scheduled after the game finishes.
> 
> heck, to appease the old geezers(*) who watch 60 minutes.
> 
> (*) OK, I watch 60 minutes, and have for a loooong time [though usually I watch it on my other recorder at faster-than-realtime]. But the stereotype is that 60+ people watch it.
> 
> BTW, I'm the West Coast, so am not affected by the problem.. I simply gave a reasonable way to make the [email protected]$# game fit in a scheduled time slot.


Except your asking to change the game - not change the start timeso of the games, which might actually make sense - to appease a lesser number of people than are actually watching that game. Your solution to the problem is somewhat akin to declaring war (I mean actual war, not play talk, "this is war") on Canada because the Canadiens beat the Red Wings for the Stanley Cup. It makes no sense.


----------



## bengalfreak

mattack said:


> Not to appease DVR owners.. to appease *ANYBODY* that wants to watch something scheduled after the game finishes.
> 
> heck, to appease the old geezers(*) who watch 60 minutes.
> 
> (*) OK, I watch 60 minutes, and have for a loooong time [though usually I watch it on my other recorder at faster-than-realtime]. But the stereotype is that 60+ people watch it.
> 
> BTW, I'm the West Coast, so am not affected by the problem.. I simply gave a reasonable way to make the [email protected]$# game fit in a scheduled time slot.


Its not reasonable. They're are not going to change the strategy of the game, that has been played the same way for 50 years, for television. Not when television networks are falling all over themselves to get football. It would be like putting a time clock on a baseball game and when the time is up (even if it happens to be in the 7th inning) the game is done.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

bengalfreak said:


> It would be like putting a time clock on a baseball game and when the time is up (even if it happens to be in the 7th inning) the game is done.


I vote for that


----------



## Bierboy

Jebberwocky! said:


> I vote for that


+ me!


----------



## sieglinde

I haven't had a problem with 60 Minutes and football. I suspect this is because I am in California. They will show 60 minutes no matter what also.


----------



## mchief

I check the CBS lineup on Sunday and if I see a 4:15 CBS football game, I know Cold Case/The Unit will be late. I go to the trusty Tivo and set a manual recording for 9:30 to 11:30 and adjust accordingly if 60 minutes starts at 7:20. It's a PITA, but this problem has been around forever.


----------



## Sparty99

mchief said:


> I check the CBS lineup on Sunday and if I see a 4:15 CBS football game, I know Cold Case/The Unit will be late. I go to the trusty Tivo and set a manual recording for 9:30 to 11:30 and adjust accordingly if 60 minutes starts at 7:20. It's a PITA, but this problem has been around forever.


Wait. You're making common sense decisions instead of demanding that two massive conglomerates change their ways because you can't adjust?!? That's absurd!


----------



## Jebberwocky!

Sparty99 said:


> Wait. You're making common sense decisions instead of demanding that two massive conglomerates change their ways because you can't adjust?!? That's absurd!


the nerve of some people!


----------



## Bierboy

I just have TAR and The Unit set to record for two hours (thru the football season). Then, if I see there's no late CBS game, I reduce the overrun to about 5 minutes (just to play safe).


----------



## jeff125va

Combat Medic said:


> The problem is that I'm very non-sports so I only vaguely know when they play.


I don't think "vaguely" is the right word if you're surprised that NFL games are played on Sunday afternoons in the fall. In any case, I keep my padding in place year-round. Between football in the fall and college basketball and golf in the winter and spring, there's always a chance of CBS shows starting late on Sunday nights. If I happen to be watching the late NFL games, which I usually am, and I realize that there's no late CBS game locally or I see when 60 Minutes or TAR starts, then I'll adjust or cancel my pads for Cold Case and The Unit.


----------



## BostonKidd

Here is a wild idea "we now join you to your regularly scheduled program already in progress."


----------



## jeff125va

BostonKidd said:


> Here is a wild idea "we now join you to your regularly scheduled program already in progress."


Fox often did that a few years ago before they came up with "The OT." It usually affected Malcolm in the Middle. That REALLY sucked. Of course, I'm one of the oddballs here who can't figure out why padding SP's is so difficult.


----------



## allan

jeff125va said:


> Fox often did that a few years ago before they came up with "The OT." It usually affected Malcolm in the Middle. That REALLY sucked. Of course, I'm one of the oddballs here who can't figure out why padding SP's is so difficult.


So, I guess Malcolm really WAS in the middle.


----------



## jeff125va

allan said:


> So, I guess Malcolm really WAS in the middle.


Actually, IIRC, it was usually more towards the end. I remember that I'd usually end up just not watching, and I think I would have it it had just been the first 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## Havana Brown

Combat Medic said:


> The problem is that I'm very non-sports so I only vaguely know when they play.


Every Sunday in the fall.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

Havana Brown said:


> Every Sunday in the fall.


and some Thursdays, some Saturdays and a bunch of Mondays too.


----------



## mattack

jeff125va said:


> Of course, I'm one of the oddballs here who can't figure out why padding SP's is so difficult.


Because it interferes with shows that now overlap with the padding?

This particular football problem doesn't affect me (I'm on the West Coast), but even with 4 Tivo tuners, I can't pad everything. (I *do* typically pad all of the CBS Mon, Fox Sun, and NBC Thurs shows I record.. though sometimes I have to remove those pads to record something else..)
A fix that would help the above is one of the ones that many have suggested - let people 'pad' abutting recordings on the same channel, but really only record it on one tuner, and do the magic splitting/duplication afterwards.


----------



## Bierboy

Jebberwocky! said:


> and some Thursdays, some Saturdays and a bunch of Mondays too.


'Cept there's nothing on Saturdays worth watching except sports. And on Thursdays and Mondays, by the time the games are over, you're out of prime time, so no conflicts.


----------



## jeff125va

mattack said:


> Because it interferes with shows that now overlap with the padding?
> 
> This particular football problem doesn't affect me (I'm on the West Coast), but even with 4 Tivo tuners, I can't pad everything. (I *do* typically pad all of the CBS Mon, Fox Sun, and NBC Thurs shows I record.. though sometimes I have to remove those pads to record something else..)
> A fix that would help the above is one of the ones that many have suggested - let people 'pad' abutting recordings on the same channel, but really only record it on one tuner, and do the magic splitting/duplication afterwards.


I have that feature on my DirecTV DVR's and it does make it a little easier, but even without it, one could just pad the last show of the evening. It's nice to be able to delete each show when we're done with it instead of having to save it for the portion of the other show, bu tother than that I don't see the big deal. In any case, that really doesn't seem to be the complaint in this thread. It actually seems that the late starts are completely unexpected when these threads pop up almost every Sunday when the CBS shows started late and people didn't know about it in time to pad the single recording, as opposed to adding the pad into the SP.


----------



## lofar

How about they play the sports on one of the 40 different sports channels instead? I mean really, not everyone in the world watches sports and not everyone watches every sport. Or at the least just stop playing the stupid sports game at the scheduled time, if people want to watch it they can go to the sports channels isn't that what they're for??

My rant goes the same for things that are not sports. Even my stupid local news station. OMG, the last week has been horrible with all the local fire coverage. Not that I don't feel bad about people who lost their homes, but does my local news station really need to cover 14 hours of houses burning down in one freaking day??? How about just a 10-15 minute update every couple of hours. I can't believe how many shows I missed this week because of it. And a couple weeks ago they took over the TV for like 4 hours one morning to report on some crazy SOB on a freeway overpass reporting the same stupid five sentances the entire time. There should be regulations on hi-jacking air time for playing unscheduled events on TV.


----------



## mattack

jeff125va said:


> but even without it, one could just pad the last show of the evening. It's nice to be able to delete each show when we're done with it instead of having to save it for the portion of the other show, bu tother than that I don't see the big deal.


Well, you miss "quite a bit" on abutting shows. On my S1, one show then another show set to record will get the end of the sentence if it stopped at the beginning of the sentence.. or the closed captioning will help you figure out what you missed.

On my S3 & TivoHD, I miss enough that I can't figure out what I missed sometimes.


----------



## bengalfreak

lofar said:


> There should be regulations on hi-jacking air time for playing unscheduled events on TV.


Yeah, wouldn't want those TV networks to make a profit would we? Geez.


----------



## jeff125va

mattack said:


> Well, you miss "quite a bit" on abutting shows. On my S1, one show then another show set to record will get the end of the sentence if it stopped at the beginning of the sentence.. or the closed captioning will help you figure out what you missed.
> 
> On my S3 & TivoHD, I miss enough that I can't figure out what I missed sometimes.


Good point. Plus, if the first show is new and the second one is a repeat (or something else is on in its place, etc.), then this method might result in you missing the last however many minutes of the first show unless you set up your SP's for all episodes.

Regardless, I just don't understand how these threads come up every week or so as if it's the first time they ran over. Well, obviously the rants don't indicate that, but it's not like there isn't one method or another that everyone could set up ahead of time to deal with it.


----------



## cowboys2002

lofar said:


> How about they play the sports on one of the 40 different sports channels instead? I mean really, not everyone in the world watches sports and not everyone watches every sport. Or at the least just stop playing the stupid sports game at the scheduled time, if people want to watch it they can go to the sports channels isn't that what they're for??
> 
> My rant goes the same for things that are not sports. Even my stupid local news station. OMG, the last week has been horrible with all the local fire coverage. Not that I don't feel bad about people who lost their homes, but does my local news station really need to cover 14 hours of houses burning down in one freaking day??? How about just a 10-15 minute update every couple of hours. I can't believe how many shows I missed this week because of it. And a couple weeks ago they took over the TV for like 4 hours one morning to report on some crazy SOB on a freeway overpass reporting the same stupid five sentances the entire time. There should be regulations on hi-jacking air time for playing unscheduled events on TV.


I had a similar comment during Hurricane Ike. All Ike, all the time on every local channel, their sub-channels and CNN. Thanks GOD for DVD's, board games and books.

With the upcoming digital transition, why not "move" the regualr programming 
to one of the 2 available digital channels. Sure, I realize everyone hasn't switched or bought converter boxes, but I'm just suggesting options here.


----------



## Neenahboy

It's happened again, and it looks like it'll be a big overage this week. Pad your CBS recordings by an hour, folks.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

NE game goes over almost 30 minutes, then do they start 60 minutes??? No lets switch over to Denver game and add that to the overrun


----------



## LostCluster

NE game started at 4:15 ET. NFL's official running length of a game is 3 hours 15 minutes. So, anybody expecting 60 minutes to start at 7pm is kidding themselves.

Maybe Tribune should insist that CBS report an accurate Sunday lineup?


----------



## Adam1115

Why not just record the game so you catch whatever it is if it goes long...?


----------



## terpfan1980

Adam1115 said:


> Why not just record the game so you catch whatever it is if it goes long...?


How nice of you to volunteer space on everyone's DVR. Hopefully if they need more room you'll spring for new hard drives across the board 

(Maybe you'll be lucky enough to get CBS to pay for all of them since they're the ones too stupid to pad their schedule in a way that makes sense for the NFL season)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

recording the game doesn't help anyone catch "Cold Case or "The Unit" I don't record 60 minutes or TAR so I just record "Cold Case" and add 2 hours. That gets me "The Unit" plus 1 hour of pad.


----------



## Sparty99

terpfan1980 said:


> How nice of you to volunteer space on everyone's DVR. Hopefully if they need more room you'll spring for new hard drives across the board
> 
> (Maybe you'll be lucky enough to get CBS to pay for all of them since they're the ones too stupid to pad their schedule in a way that makes sense for the NFL season)


Why on God's green earth would they want to pad their schedule? If the NFL goes over, they get the NFL ratings in their weekly schedule. Then they go to 60 Minutes, Cold Case, Amazing Race and The Unit, which are all respectably rated shows. The NFL overrun only helps their prime time ratings. And if they piss off DVR owners - who, I believe, still haven't gone much higher than 15-20% of all TV households and watch all their shows without watching the advertising that pays for things like the NFL, 60 Minutes, The Amazing Race and The Unit - what do they care?

It makes far more sense for the networks to appease the NFL, since their viewers are far more likely to actually watch the commercials than anyone who watches the regularly scheduled broadcasts.


----------



## Adam1115

terpfan1980 said:


> How nice of you to volunteer space on everyone's DVR. Hopefully if they need more room you'll spring for new hard drives across the board
> 
> (Maybe you'll be lucky enough to get CBS to pay for all of them since they're the ones too stupid to pad their schedule in a way that makes sense for the NFL season)


Hey just thinking of ideas to help people out. It's not my fault, I didn't invent football, so settle down.... Don't record it, miss your show, what do I care....


----------



## terpfan1980

Sparty99 said:


> Why on God's green earth would they want to pad their schedule? If the NFL goes over, they get the NFL ratings in their weekly schedule. Then they go to 60 Minutes, Cold Case, Amazing Race and The Unit, which are all respectably rated shows. The NFL overrun only helps their prime time ratings. And if they piss off DVR owners - who, I believe, still haven't gone much higher than 15-20% of all TV households and watch all their shows without watching the advertising that pays for things like the NFL, 60 Minutes, The Amazing Race and The Unit - what do they care?
> 
> It makes far more sense for the networks to appease the NFL, since their viewers are far more likely to actually watch the commercials than anyone who watches the regularly scheduled broadcasts.


Old argument that I'm stepping back into one more time but the correct answer is DO WHAT FOX HAS DONE. (How often can you think of FOX having done the right thing rather than having done something that would make us scream BURN IN HELL?!)

FOX schedules "the OT" in the 7pm - 8pm east coast hour and pads out the football portion of their schedule with highlights, news, updates on other sports, etc. Then they run their regular programming at 8pm unless somehow a game has gone far longer than they anticipated (which rarely happens now).

CBS could do similarly without disturbing their rusty old 60 minutes show and viewers -- extend 60 minutes to become 72 minutes, 88 minutes, 96 minutes or whatever is needed. Bring in the geezer reporters and have them roundtable a bit, interview some of the people that are in the stories they are showing for the night and give them a chance to respond to the ambushing they were just victims of, or anything else to make 60 minutes long enough to fill the time until 9pm east. After that run the rest of the schedule at normal times. It's not like they can't pay some rookie reporters to fill the time talking about the story that is coming up. They just don't want to. They don't want to make things easier for anyone with a DVR and they don't want to disturb their schedule as they ASSUME that their network is the only one that anyone will watch on Sunday night and apparently there are still plenty of people that help make that so.

Me?! I've stopped watching CBS Sunday nights and encourage everyone else to do the same. Let their ratings die and they'll do something about it. Until then, well all the *****in' in the world won't convince their suits to do anything about it just like all the *****in' in the world won't convince Turner (TNT/TBS) to stop using Stretch-o-Vision for their "hd" programming. The execs assume that they're doing what viewers want because the ratings say that is the case.


----------



## Sparty99

terpfan1980 said:


> Old argument that I'm stepping back into one more time but the correct answer is DO WHAT FOX HAS DONE. (How often can you think of FOX having done the right thing rather than having done something that would make us scream BURN IN HELL?!)
> 
> FOX schedules "the OT" in the 7pm - 8pm east coast hour and pads out the football portion of their schedule with highlights, news, updates on other sports, etc. Then they run their regular programming at 8pm unless somehow a game has gone far longer than they anticipated (which rarely happens now).
> 
> CBS could do similarly without disturbing their rusty old 60 minutes show and viewers -- extend 60 minutes to become 72 minutes, 88 minutes, 96 minutes or whatever is needed. Bring in the geezer reporters and have them roundtable a bit, interview some of the people that are in the stories they are showing for the night and give them a chance to respond to the ambushing they were just victims of, or anything else to make 60 minutes long enough to fill the time until 9pm east. After that run the rest of the schedule at normal times. It's not like they can't pay some rookie reporters to fill the time talking about the story that is coming up. They just don't want to. They don't want to make things easier for anyone with a DVR and they don't want to disturb their schedule as they ASSUME that their network is the only one that anyone will watch on Sunday night and apparently there are still plenty of people that help make that so.
> 
> Me?! I've stopped watching CBS Sunday nights and encourage everyone else to do the same. Let their ratings die and they'll do something about it. Until then, well all the *****in' in the world won't convince their suits to do anything about it just like all the *****in' in the world won't convince Turner (TNT/TBS) to stop using Stretch-o-Vision for their "hd" programming. The execs assume that they're doing what viewers want because the ratings say that is the case.


First, comparing The OT to 60 Minutes is comparing apples to oranges. The OT replaced reruns of the Simpsons and Futurama, neither of which (though the Futurama fanboys will tell you otherwise) were ever going to be ratings champions. 60 Minutes is a proven ratings winner, and when CBS introduced 60 Minutes II a few years back, there was widespread outrage. To imagine that you can just make tweaks to the most historically proven television show in the history of the medium is naive.

Second, and perhaps more importantly, why would the networks do anything to appease the DVR owners who ignore the very advertisements that pay the networks' bills? If someone were robbing you, would you tell them, "You know what, just to make it easier, here are my SSN and PIN?" Incurring even a penny's worth of expense for the benefit of DVR owners makes no sense to the networks.


----------



## Combat Medic

bengalfreak said:


> Yeah, wouldn't want those TV networks to make a profit would we? Geez.


You are right. Following through on what you have advertised is just toooo hard.


----------



## bengalfreak

Sparty99 said:


> Why on God's green earth would they want to pad their schedule? If the NFL goes over, they get the NFL ratings in their weekly schedule. Then they go to 60 Minutes, Cold Case, Amazing Race and The Unit, which are all respectably rated shows. The NFL overrun only helps their prime time ratings. And if they piss off DVR owners - who, I believe, still haven't gone much higher than 15-20% of all TV households and watch all their shows without watching the advertising that pays for things like the NFL, 60 Minutes, The Amazing Race and The Unit - what do they care?
> 
> It makes far more sense for the networks to appease the NFL, since their viewers are far more likely to actually watch the commercials than anyone who watches the regularly scheduled broadcasts.


Finally, someone who gets it.


----------



## bengalfreak

Combat Medic said:


> You are right. Following through on what you have advertised is just toooo hard.


Look dude, you are a DVR owner who most likely FF thru the very commercials that pay for network TV programs. They don't care about you. They don't care about making it easy for you to record their programs and skip their ads. They want you to watch live. Get that thru your head and then realize that you can work around their ambivalence like the rest of us have. Whining will not solve your problem.


----------



## Bierboy

bengalfreak said:


> Look dude, you are a DVR owner who most likely FF thru the very commercials that pay for network TV programs. They don't care about you. They don't care about making it easy for you to record their programs and skip their ads. They want you to watch live. Get that thru your head and then realize that you can work around their ambivalence like the rest of us have. Whining will not solve your problem.


What he said...


----------



## allan

bengalfreak said:


> Look dude, you are a DVR owner who most likely FF thru the very commercials that pay for network TV programs. They don't care about you. They don't care about making it easy for you to record their programs and skip their ads. They want you to watch live. Get that thru your head and then realize that you can work around their ambivalence like the rest of us have. Whining will not solve your problem.


That is their problem. I got my DVR because I have better things to do than watch TV. In the case of 60 Minutes, I actually do watch it live, not because it's that great, but because I happen to be in front of the TV at that time. If they are still showing sports, I normally go to my computer room for awhile. By 6:30-6:45-7:00, I no longer care, so I watch ZERO commercials instead of some, or even all if I'm too lazy to leave a buffer to FF through.


----------



## lew

A network will never begin a prime time show after 11p, the show won't count in the ratings. Anyone recording a show that's scheduled to begin at 10p doesn't have to pad more then an hour.

Football gets great ratings. 60 minutes gets good ratings. It makes no sense for CBS to put a "filler" show in between. Networks like going to the game in progress. It allows them to sync up their prime time programs for the night and showing the end of a close game is also good for ratings. Anyone who is aware of the so called "Heidi" game understands why networks show the game to conclusion, even if the ending seems to be a given. Given the interest in the point spread many viewers want to see the end of a game even if the winner isn't in question.

There is no reason for the networks to do anything to make it easier for DVR viewers. 

Tivo might be able to do something. Some posters speculated that DVR software might be able to use the closed captioning data to identify shows that start, and end, late.

At one time CBS had abbreviated versions (fewer segments) of 60 minutes ready to go. Letting the schedule run over makes more sense.


----------



## sieglinde

After the end of December, football will go away unless they show the play off games late in the afternoon.


----------



## newsposter

sieglinde said:


> After the end of December, football will go away unless they show the play off games late in the afternoon.


i wish it was the end of december


----------



## sieglinde

I wish it was 12:01 Eastern Time January 20th.


----------



## BriGuy20

lew said:


> Football gets great ratings. 60 minutes gets good ratings. It makes no sense for CBS to put a "filler" show in between.


The OT actually gets ratings on par with CBS nightly programming (link). Given that it's a cheap little network studio thing that they can run with the talent and studio they have now, why wouldn't they want to add a youthful and male-skewing time period to their lineup?

I'm sure it would help their 18-49 ratings for the rest of their Sunday programming as well. I personally won't go near CBS regular Sunday programming because of this nonsense. Maybe they would rather have their 60 Minutes viewers than the twentysomethings with disposable income that are annoyed by this kind of programming decision.


----------



## sieglinde

December 28th. One more day.


----------



## Bierboy

sieglinde said:


> December 28th. One more day.


Playoffs?


----------



## newsposter

wow i just watched the unit and it started on time! totally didnt need my 1 hour pad and now recovered space nicely!


----------



## sieglinde

The playoffs could interfere on Sunday but are less likely to. They usually get them all over earlier. Also, even non-fans are more likely to be interested in playoff games than ordinary games that may not even affect the outcome of the season.


----------



## azitnay

newsposter said:


> wow i just watched the unit and it started on time! totally didnt need my 1 hour pad and now recovered space nicely!


FOX had the doubleheader last week, so a good chunk of the country had only a single CBS game at 1PM, and didn't have to deal with a 4PM CBS game.

Drew


----------

